# Secondary school teacher looking for work in sydney



## poocho (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello, I am planning to move to Australia in jan 2014. What do I have to do to be able to teach in naw state or independent schools? Thanks


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi.

If you want to teach in the public system you'll need an approval to teach, which you'll have to apply for. 

I'm not sure if I can post links, but if you just search for NSW Department of Education and Community, you should find it.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Btw I should have mentioned that's for NSW, I'm not sure about other states.


----------



## poocho (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you, good to have a few starting points!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

poocho said:


> Thank you, good to have a few starting points!


You're welcome!


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

poocho said:


> Hello, I am planning to move to Australia in jan 2014. What do I have to do to be able to teach in naw state or independent schools? Thanks


Hi Poocho-

I think you will have to be registered under the NSW education authority.

Each state has its own teacher registration requirements and policies,including offshore teacher accreditation to teach.

Hope it helps!


----------

